

How Baidu Beat Google and Won China  - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_47/b4204060242597.htm

======
raymondhome
hmmm, no mention that Google actually had >50% search market share in China
during 2001-2002.

Badiu' share only start to sky rocket after:

1) people in China having lag and latency issue surfing Google's website. 2)
Baidu's deep linking of pirated mp3 music files. In effect Baidu acts like
thepiratebay.com and the China's youths defected en mass to Baidu.

